# Sissoo spiral carved



## barry richardson (Sep 13, 2017)

Finished this recently. This style has been on my 'to do' list for quite a while, since I saw a tutorial by Hughie Mackay (a master of this technique) on another forum. The wood is Sissoo, lacquer finish, about 9"x11". Carved with dremel, rasps, and lots of sanding. I would like to do more, but
the right piece of wood doesn't come along that often, might play with the spiral, make it more spirally

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2017)

Barry, if you would turn on a video camera whenever you went out to the Shop, I would be glued to the screen! Super cool man!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 13, 2017)

Pretty awesome! And I get tired of saying that on everything you post. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Sep 13, 2017)

Glad to see you posted this piece Barry, crisp edges and sweet form/finish. Congrats on weekly honors at Woodturners Unlimited!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 13, 2017)

Barry, absolutely AMAZING!!! Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2017)

Gorgeous piece of wood and craftsmanship!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 13, 2017)

Can't come up with words to discribe how cool that is............. you're really really good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 13, 2017)

Very cool, Barry! I think Hughie would be proud of that one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio (Sep 14, 2017)

Nailed it Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 14, 2017)

I hate to agree with @Tony (and i mean that with sincerity) but I would be glued to a tutorial you make too. That's awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 14, 2017)

Stunning - and I don't even know what sissoo is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 14, 2017)

Quite frankly, another piece that should be in a museum! It's that good! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I entered it in the upcoming AZ State Fair woodworking competition, not much payout for winners, but bragging rights.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 14, 2017)

Your effort was rewarded, as we were when you shared. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 14, 2017)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Sep 14, 2017)

That is art! Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2017)

Dude.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 14, 2017)

Jeez that thing is AMAZING. Guess I need to wipe the drool off my keyboard

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 14, 2017)

This is superb 

I opened the thread before looking to see who'd posted and my first reaction was "Yay! Hughie's joined the forum!" You are the first person I've seen manage to nail his technique, which combines craft skills with artistry in a perfect balance.

Oh -- and I like the spiral exactly as it is, no need to touch a thing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Sep 14, 2017)

Care to devolve your method?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 14, 2017)

Absolutely fantastic Barry. The grain in that piece is perfect for that style and the angle of your spiral. About how many hours in that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 14, 2017)

Suburb! What a thing of beauty Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 14, 2017)

That is just insanely cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 15, 2017)

Nailed it!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 15, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Absolutely fantastic Barry. The grain in that piece is perfect for that style and the angle of your spiral. About how many hours in that?


Thanks Scott! I'm terrible about keeping track of hours, I usually have several projects going on, so I'm back and forth. If I had to guess, 20 hours maybe....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 15, 2017)

ClintW said:


> Care to devolve your method?


Here is a link to the tutorial I used. If any of yall want to tackle it, which I encourage (not as daunting as it looks) I will be happy to answer any specific questions on how I did it, as you go along...

http://woodturnersunlimited.com/index.php/tutorials/11-sculpting-spirals-on-a-bowl

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 15, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Here is a link to the tutorial I used. If any of yall want to tackle it, which I encourage (not as daunting as it looks) I will be happy to answer any specific questions on how I did it, as you go along...



And the link is ... where?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 15, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> And the link is ... where?


Ha ha, thanks Duncan, I knew I forgot something... fixed it.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 16, 2017)

Beautiful as always Barry!
Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

